# OK..I obviously need a new ad >>WTB!!Rollfast De Luxe Swan stem  !!!!



## bikesnbuses (Feb 18, 2015)

I had this mixed in with my other wanted ad,but I missed out on one already because of it..
SOoooo
Wanted   VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
a De Luxe Swan Rollfast stem...as shown (in same or better condition than one shown please>>>>>


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 18, 2015)

Once Bikesnbuses gets his, I need one too.

Thanks


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 18, 2015)

I saw you ad and I believe I have 2 in stock, but chrome is poor and I didn't reply.
Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 18, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I saw you ad and I believe I have 2 in stock, but chrome is poor and I didn't reply.
> Chris




What kind of excuse is that!!  
Thanks Chris!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 18, 2015)

Old chromed part with contours, like triple step wheels and this stem are difficult to find in good finish today.
I hate excuses like I do poor chrome, but it is what it is buddy.
Chris


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 18, 2015)

I posted a pic of the one i have on your old wanted add.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Isn't that one used on CWC (Hawthorne),others?







Seen this on Rollfasts


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2015)

I have one of those!!!!!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 18, 2015)

Two types of etching. The second photo Rollfast for sure. I had an NOS in the box before. The other, don't know for sure what it's used for, prob several bikes.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 18, 2015)

I agree with Fatbike, the second one is on my Rollfast too.  The first one I have on a lot of my Elgins and other misc bikes.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Isn't that one used on CWC (Hawthorne),others?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YES!That is the one I actually need!!  
Yup...Sorry for the mistake..
I was looking to replace the INCORRECT stem that is ON my Rollfast..similar but NOT the same...Looked in my book too.. Just failed to look closely at what I really needed..
Incorrect one that is ON my Rollfast




So..reboot the ad..Looking for the CORRECT stem for my Rollfast as seen at the TOP of this post on ther white girls bike..


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like the Rollfast book  shows the broken-lines only 1938 and earlier, both 1939 and after. The Island Cycle Supply catalog shows both on bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Was just gonna mention I bet the Island cat would probably have it listed. Love that book. Definitely a MUST HAVE!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


>




Tough to say for sure, but the catalog page for the 1939 bike with Reflecto like this one looks like a broken-line.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)

I need to read my Rollfast book again...Isn't that blue bike a '41 tho? Looks like a curved downtube.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks guys!I appreciate the help!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hard to see but I believe this to be original...Looks like a broken line stem


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I need to read my Rollfast book again...Isn't that blue bike a '41 tho? Looks like a curved downtube.




aha, curved downtube. Many bikes are shown with smooth stems too.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 18, 2015)

"Looks like the Rollfast book  shows the broken-lines only 1938 and earlier, both 1939 and after. The Island Cycle Supply catalog shows the broken-line loose and solid on bikes."
RJ 

Now that is some good info...often the focus is on what part goes with what brand when it is more about the break points along the parts manufacturer continuum in subtle or not so subtle changes.
Chris


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 18, 2015)

GREAT picture and bike Mike!!!Almost the same bike Thank you!
I appreciate the knowledgeable responses everyone!..Nice to learn something 

PS ..I need a reflector and bracket too....


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> "Looks like the Rollfast book  shows the broken-lines only 1938 and earlier, both 1939 and after. The Island Cycle Supply catalog shows the broken-line loose and solid on bikes."
> RJ
> 
> Now that is some good info...often the focus is on what part goes with what brand when it is more about the break points along the parts manufacturer continuum in subtle or not so subtle changes.
> Chris





I edited the post: both types are shown on bikes in the Island catalog.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> GREAT picture and bike Mike!!!Almost the same bike Thank you!
> I appreciate the knowledgeable responses everyone!..Nice to learn something
> 
> PS ..I need a reflector and bracket too....




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?69548-Two-inch-green-persons-reflector


Hit up Classicriders for a bracket. I _think_ he had some a while back.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/member.php?701-Classicriders


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> YES!That is the one I actually need!!
> Yup...Sorry for the mistake..
> I was looking to replace the INCORRECT stem that is ON my Rollfast..similar but NOT the same...Looked in my book too.. Just failed to look closely at what I really needed..
> Incorrect one that is ON my Rollfast
> So..reboot the ad..Looking for the CORRECT stem for my Rollfast as seen at the TOP of this post on ther white girls bike..




so, you need this one?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 18, 2015)

I believe so! Is it for sale..? Thank you!Jeff


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2015)

I thought this was the Rollfast Swan stem?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?59524-Who-s-seen-this-stem&highlight=rollfast+stem


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...neck-like-this-one!&highlight=rollfast+wanted


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 18, 2015)

Ha! Ed thats too early!!!Ive got a "late model"


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 18, 2015)

Have you given this rollfast stem some thought?







Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)

What was that used on? I've heard one year only '42??


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 18, 2015)

Let me know if you still need the stem, I have one for sale.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll let this one go if anyone wants it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?70254-40s-Stem


----------

